# Choosing colors for painting living room, kitchen



## Bugpals (May 13, 2009)

Hello,

We just bought a pre-owned house and I would like to bring in a fresh look to the interiors with paint. The house has a very open floor plan and many of the rooms are angular.The kitchen has dark oak cabinets. The family room, too, has a long column of dark oak rising from the fireplace. 

I would like some advice on choosing colors for my family room and kitchen (kitchen has wallpaper that I will be removing).

I love warm colors (reds, oranges, golden yellows). Will I go too wrong if I go with painting the kitchen and breakfast room in "Apple Crisp" (Behr)? Will this clash too much with the dark oak cabinets? For the family room (one can see the kitchen from the family room), I was thinking of a light beige or tan color for most of it, but would like to paint one wall in "Brick red" (Behr). Am I experimenting with too many colors here? I do plan to repeat the brick red in the foyer area. 

Please advise. I am attaching a couple of pics. (1) family room when entering from the foyer, (2) view of the kitchen/breakfast area from the family room (this is the wall I was hoping will look OK with the brick red color), (3) the kitchen, and (4) the breakfast area (I was thinking of painting both the kitchen and breakfast area in apple crisp).


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow....looks like a beautiful home. Try the below link, this may help in some color decisions. Good Luck......

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...UUID=/BEA+Repository/30001&_pageLabel=fh_home


----------



## mrsleo524 (May 12, 2009)

Personally, I think Apple Crisp is GORGEOUS color and will look great with the dark cabinets. However, I recommend you buy a small quanitity of this paint and paint a 2' x 2' square on your wall somewhere then live with it for a day or two. You'll be able to see if you like the way it looks in your room in all sorts of different light.


----------

